# Howard + Star Swignman = Future?



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Maybe its just because Ariza's been out, but Orlando's gaping whole at SG/SF -- more or less a guard to take control of the game down the stretch-- is really starting to bother me.

Dwight Howard's Shaq side of him needs a Dwyane Wade or Kobe Bryant.

Jameer Nelson isn't the answer. I thought it was, but now I'm not so sure.

Grant Hill is a fine player, but is he a long term answer at the 2-guard? no.

I'd like for it, more than anything, to see Grant Hill get traded to the Nets and then waived in exchange for Vince Carter. Yes, I know the Nets aren't going to do this deal, but I'd like to see this happen nonetheless.

Maybe Ariza is the answer here. It seems as though we were playing a lot better when he was getting burn, but Im still pretty concerned.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

we need a player, Gasol, Allen, Carter they are all available now but management doesn't even think about that...Add any of mentioned players to our current team and we are at least in conference finals...


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

We could go for maggette


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

id pass on maggette. i wonder what team would want darko for a guard....


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I really don't think we need to do anything that'll drastically change the path this franchise is on. They're still on schedule as far as I'm concerned, they're young and their young players (for the most part) are developing nicely. Some playoff experience this year is all we can really hope for, I don't think it's worth blowing up the franchise and potentially trading away a young player or two or a pick for a half season rental and a 2nd round playoff exit instead of a first.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

If only McGrady had the patience to stick around, imagine Tracy dumping the ball to Dwight down low. Man...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Go for Vince Carter. Ariza can be at the 3.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Do you think Orlando would be interested in 1 of Atlanta's players (they are all SG/SF's)?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> Do you think Orlando would be interested in 1 of Atlanta's players (they are all SG/SF's)?


LOL

Orlando would like Marvin wouldn't they?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Trade ID realgm.com:

3638060


:biggrin:


----------



## chubibo (Aug 6, 2006)

should wait for VC to opt out on the nets. then sign him and try to resign hill if possible for vet minimum (IF this works out, i doubt it will all happen lol).


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Chu- At this point, I don't see a drastic need for Grant in this franchise. He's a solid player, but one of the most injury-prone in the league, and a pretty old one at that. He doesn't fit into our long term plan, or maybe even our short term (next year short term) one.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Man, is josh howard didnt sign an extention he would be great.

What about Gerald Wallace, although im pretty sure he'll resign. But what if he opt-out, do you think he could step down and play as a SG, he's a pretty decent scorer and he's a great defensive player. Just imagine Ariza and Wallace on the wing, such athleticism and a nice defensive duo.. 

thoughts?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm still pulling for VC.

Rod Thorn Blow up the Nets!

Send VC here!

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/Sports/Headlines/sptMAG01020207.htm


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Don't worry, at this rate VC will likely opt out and come to Orlando. The Nets are my team and I'd hate to see Carter leave but I'm just being realistic.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic already have him in Ariza. Ariza has just been injuried, but the guy has shown some major potential. Any way I see the Magic giving Howard, Nelson and Ariza nice fat extentions this offseason. They will also probably sign Carter as a FA. Hill could also be brought back, but it would be for the vets minimum and nothing more. 

Oh and Darko is a for sure signing. The Magic have already said that they will match any offer thrown at him this offseason. If they can get the other mentioned above to extend and also sign Carter, the Magic are going to be a major force next year and in the future.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic already have him in Ariza. Ariza has just been injuried, but the guy has shown some major potential. Any way I see the Magic giving Howard, Nelson and Ariza nice fat extentions this offseason. They will also probably sign Carter as a FA. Hill could also be brought back, but it would be for the vets minimum and nothing more.
> 
> Oh and Darko is a for sure signing. The Magic have already said that they will match any offer thrown at him this offseason. If they can get the other mentioned above to extend and also sign Carter, the Magic are going to be a major force next year and in the future.


Ariza is great, he's a fantastic defensive player and can get to the ring. But thats about all he can do, he has not got a good midranged and perimeter game. I love Ariza, but unless he gets a more decent shooting game i dont think he'll be our man. But in the future, he will be a big threat against alot of teams.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

The biggest need for Orlando is at the SG position. There aren't very many good ones available this year. Carter is not what you want, although maybe not being the face of the franchise will make him play better. He's gone back to his old ways in New Jersey, and I'd think after a year or year and a half he'll again sink back to his old ways in Orlando. Mo Pete will be a free agent although he hasn't really shown he can be the closer down the stretch. This upcoming draft is deep though. Maybe they can find someone at the SG/SF position. There are going to be a lot of athletic and versatile guys available that play the 2/3 in this draft. A future lineup of:
C: Howard
PF: Darko
SF: Hedo/Ariza/2007 draft pick
SG: Hedo/Ariza/2007 draft pick
PG: Nelson/Diener

That lineup would be around a long time and would probably be able to grow into 1 of the elite teams of the league.

Is the draft pick that Orlando traded to Detroit lottery protected? If it is then it sort of sucks b/c if I was a magic fan I wouldn't mind seeing my team miss the playoffs this year and get one of these great sg/sf. If it isn't then that sucks because the Magic then miss out on one of these great sg/sf.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

NetsKnight said:


> Is the draft pick that Orlando traded to Detroit lottery protected? If it is then it sort of sucks b/c if I was a magic fan I wouldn't mind seeing my team miss the playoffs this year and get one of these great sg/sf. If it isn't then that sucks because the Magic then miss out on one of these great sg/sf.





> Detroit receives a 2007 Orlando (top 5 protected) first-round pick. (Darko Milicic trade 021506)


Thats from NBAdraft.net...


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> Thats from NBAdraft.net...


well then that sucks.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

LOL, you guys don't need much, after watching the past few games you just need one thing and that is Rashard Lewis.

you guys totally run all your plays thur Howard and Darko and domaited. They found all the open players and got them open shots and it was just fansitc, i have not seen such a thing since Duncan and Robison. And it was not only on offence but also on defence where you guys totally shut down Zach. If Darko and Howard cont to progress i don't see a need to get that super star wing, you would be great with a core of Darko, howard, Ariza, and nelson.

I hate all the hype two get carter because he is getting old, a ball hog and won't fit the system. If you cont to build around Darko and Dwight all you would need is great 3 point shoter like Lewis who would get plenty of open shots. And also add that he won't get in the way of Ariza and Nelson who are mostly slashers, is also a plus. A great lineup would be:

Darko:C
DwightF
Lewis:SF
Ariza:SG
NelsonG


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I personally hope the Magic get Carter or Lewis in FA. A starting lineup that looks like any one of these next year would be a huge improvement over this years starting lineup:

PG Nelson
SG Ariza
SF Lewis
PF Darko
C Howard

or

PG Nelson
SG Carter
SF Ariza
PF Darko
C Howard

I would also like to see the Magic bring back Hill for at least the vets minimum and have him come off the bench as a Point Forward. Bench could look like this:

Hill
Battie
Reddick
Hedo
Bogans
Dooling
Arroyo
Augustine (IR)

Call me crazy, but that arguably could be the best team in the east if they gel quickly and on top of that, the majority of the core players are still very young and could all grow together, making them even more deadly in the future.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince and Dwight would be a dream come true. And Vince loves to feed the big man, Moore and Nenad have benefitted from many a good pass from him.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

HB said:


> Vince and Dwight would be a dream come true. And Vince loves to feed the big man, Moore and Nenad have benefitted from many a good pass from him.


You gonna post here now if Vince comes to Orlando?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> You gonna post here now if Vince comes to Orlando?


Lol I'll check on their success, Vince is my fav player BUT I still like some players on the Nets so I will be there too.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

For Magic it would be great if they will make a deal with VC in offseason, when he will be free agent...


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Vince is a ball hog LOL. Too bad Thorn has said he wants to resign Vince, Vince has said hopefully I can stay, and Otis Smith has said Vince is fools gold. Also Orlando does not have the money to resign him. Vince is stayin in Jersey.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Vince is a ball hog LOL. Too bad Thorn has said he wants to resign Vince, Vince has said hopefully I can stay, and Otis Smith has said Vince is fools gold. Also Orlando does not have the money to resign him. Vince is stayin in Jersey.


1. Of course Thorn is going to say he wants to sign Vince. He isn't going to say otherwise.

2. Of course Vince is going to say he wants to say, he'd be stupid as hell to say he wants to leave.

3. Our GM called the idea of a trade of several of our young core players for an older player fools gold. He did not call Vince fools gold.

4. We will probabaly pull trades to get Vince if we dont have the money.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Magic will money to sign VC, cause Hill's contract will end after this season and I think that Magic won't resign it with Hill, so magic have posibilities to sogn VC...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JMES HOME said:


> Ariza is great, he's a fantastic defensive player and can get to the ring. But thats about all he can do, he has not got a good midranged and perimeter game. I love Ariza, but unless he gets a more decent shooting game i dont think he'll be our man. But in the future, he will be a big threat against alot of teams.


Prior to him getting injured Ariza was displaying a much, much better mid-range jumper. He was hitting it quote often and vrey consistently ... a huge improvement over last season.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Relax, Ariza is only 21.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

I just hope that the Magic don't sign Carter. Unless he goes for the veteran's minimum. He could help in the short-term but I'd really prefer Rashard who doesn't need to be the man in order to thrive. And he would help Dwight's turnover problems by being a tall kickout option once the inevitable double & triple teams come down.


----------

